# Postawmy je na końcu pokoju



## The Hyena

Cześć wszystkim,

I just heard this dialogue in an exercise on-line, and the sub-title was the same as the audio, as follows:

Person 1 - "Łożko jest duże. Nie mogę *go* postawić przy drzwiach"
Person 2 - "Postawmy *je* na końcu pokoju"

Why does "go" change to "je", usually only plural non-masculine, I believe?

Thanks

h


----------



## Piotr_WRF

_Łóżko_ is a neuter noun, so _go_ as its personal pronoun is incorrect, only _je_ is right.


----------



## The Hyena

Piotr_WRF said:


> _Łóżko_ is a neuter noun, so _go_ as its personal pronoun is incorrect, only _je_ is right.


Dziękuję bardzo, Piotr.

h


----------



## jasio

Piotr_WRF said:


> _Łóżko_ is a neuter noun, so _go_ as its personal pronoun is incorrect, only _je_ is right.


But you noticed that in the former phrase the pronoun is in the Genitve case ("nie mogę *kogo/czego* postawić przy drzwiach"), while in the latter - in the Accusative ("Postawmy *kogo/co* na końcu pokoju")?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

But _Nie mogę go postawić_ is still incorrect when _go_ refers to _łóżko_, isn't it?


----------



## The Hyena

jasio said:


> But you noticed that in the former phrase the pronoun is in the Genitve case ("nie mogę *kogo/czego* postawić przy drzwiach"), while in the latter - in the Accusative ("Postawmy *kogo/co* na końcu pokoju")?


Yes, thanks Jasio, I see  that now.


----------



## jasio

Piotr_WRF said:


> But _Nie mogę go postawić_ is still incorrect when _go_ refers to _łóżko_, isn't it?


On the contrary. It's correct.

Widzę moje łóżko, moje dziecko (Accusative)
Widzę je
Lubię
Mogę je przestawić
But

Nie widzę mojego łóżka, mojego dziecka (Geniitive)
Nie widzę go
Nie lubię go
Nie mogę go przestawić

It's misleading because "go" is also both Geniitive and Accusative of the masculine pronoun "on".

Widzę mój stół, mojego psa, mojego chłopca (Accusative)
Widzę go
Lubię go
Mogę go przestawić
And

Nie widzę mojego stołu, mojego psa, mojego chłopca  (Geniitive)
Nie widzę go
Nie lubię go
Nie mogę go przestawić


----------



## gp-digital

Piotr_WRF said:


> But _Nie mogę go postawić_ is still incorrect when _go_ refers to _łóżko_, isn't it?


"Łożko jest duże. Nie mogę *go* postawić przy drzwiach" this is correct version (I am native speaker)


----------

